# Question about Remind Insoles (Medic or Remedy)



## Scatterbrain (Nov 12, 2010)

eh just bought em both


----------



## flips712 (Dec 10, 2011)

Resurrected thread....

Since you bought both the Remind Medic and Remedy insoles, can you give us some feedback about how the two models compare? Are the Remedy ones even being sold anymore?

Thanks,
flips712


----------



## Scatterbrain (Nov 12, 2010)

Yea. It doesn't effin matter haha. I spent so much time trying to decide. They don't treat your foot that differently....Sort of gimmicky honestly. The remind has a bit of a deeper heal for "arch" support (they all mold to it eventually)
while the medic has a full liner of "extra" support foam on the bottom....BAsically they just added or took away a little bit of foam here and there, and changed its color.

Only difference you'll notice is that one MAY feel better than the other just based on how it fits into your boot. But it would be a subtle difference. They did come half a size smaller than I expected. Soooo yea. They're good, just dont fret over picking one over the other.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Flips712, If your using the Medic in footwear that is a snug fit? (...like work boots without removable footbeds or the like.) The Medic's are a high volume insole. You might find they take up too much room to make for a comfy fit. I went with the "bigfoot" Which is a less thick insole, they were still too voluminous to use in my work boots! They work well in my hiking boots and tennis shoes once I removed the stock insoles tho. 

I personally didn't care for them in my SB boots. (...I am a tough fit with any footwear and needed custom molded insoles from Sidas for my boots!) Many here on the forum use Remind's for their SB boots and LOVE 'em! 

Btw Scatterbrain,.. For a member with little activity and only a few posts? Nice catch spotting and making a prompt reply to your unanswered "Zombie" thread from over 2 years ago!! Odd coincidence that! :blink: :laugh:


----------



## Scatterbrain (Nov 12, 2010)

chomps1211 said:


> Btw Scatterbrain,.. For a member with little activity and only a few posts? Nice catch spotting and making a prompt reply to your unanswered "Zombie" thread from over 2 years ago!! Odd coincidence that! :blink: :laugh:


Haha it sent me an email. Figured I had to throw my 2cents since others helped me out...FYI using the remind for SB boots. Threw the medics in some worn on hikers I have.


----------



## kosmoz (Dec 27, 2013)

I use footprint dan brisse model, cuz they are much better than remind


----------



## flips712 (Dec 10, 2011)

Thanks for the prompt replies! I ordered new boots (32 lashed and tm-two) along with some different insoles of differing volume (Footprint Kingfoam orthotics and a bunch of models from Sole). Wanted to order the Gamechangers but I can't find them in a small enough size for my women's 5.5-6 size snowboard boot. 

Thanks for the info on the reminds.


----------



## Elektropow (Mar 6, 2014)

Medics all the way. For skateboarding, the thinner (remedy?) ones, if you want to feel your board, but they pack out. Medics on the other hand are still rocking solid, even after 50 days on the snow. Haven't packed out, good heel and arch support. Definitely better than any stock insoles. Haven't tried anything from other manufacturers, but as soon as the D3O's will be available, will try those.


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

I've got Medics as well, and I can't wear them in my SB boots. They take up too much space and my feet cramp with them in. Both boots are quite new and not packed out though, so I'm hoping they'll fit with 10-15 days put on the boots. Not entirely sure I need them anyway, my feet have been pretty good to me. Just added them on to a big purchase because $40 was nothing compared to the total :rofl3:


----------



## flips712 (Dec 10, 2011)

I consider my feet to be normal as well but stock insole are usually worthless so I discard them immediately. I thought my last boots were the right size since they felt snug with my toes pressed against the liner. But after packing out I got foot cramps, which could probably be fixed temporarily by a high volume insole but I found a great price on new boots that I couldn't resist. 

Curious to hear people's thoughts on heat molding. I had my last pair heat molded by a shop but am considering letting it form to my foot naturally this time around as long as it's bearable.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

flips712 said:


> ....Curious to hear people's thoughts on heat molding. I had my last pair heat molded by a shop but am considering letting it form to my foot naturally this time around as long as it's bearable.


If you can tolerate it, if it's not too uncomfortable? That's probably a better way to go. Might let the liners last longer. :dunno: For me, I have to get my boots molded. As I mentioned, I have problem feet to begin with. 

I wouldn't put yourself thru too much misery tho if they start to bother you. I'd guess most resort shops have heat molding equip if they're selling boots.


----------



## flips712 (Dec 10, 2011)

I live in FL but have a ski shop nearby. They don't carry women's 32 boots so I had to order online


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

flips712 said:


> I live in FL but have a ski shop nearby. They don't carry women's 32 boots so I had to order online


Yeah, that was my point. You obviously won't be snowboarding close to home. But once you're on the hill, if you do decide that they need to be heat molded. You can probably get that done there. Depending on what else you do or don't need to get the fit right,.. It only takes about 15-20 min. or so.


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

flips712 said:


> Curious to hear people's thoughts on heat molding. I had my last pair heat molded by a shop but am considering letting it form to my foot naturally this time around as long as it's bearable.


I have a pair of 10.5 Motos and a pair of 10 Rulers. The 10.5s have 5 days on them, no heat moulding. 10s I heat moulded right out of the box. Now I haven't been able to ride on them yet (exactly 1 month today!) But just from walking around the house, watching TV with them on, and a bit of carpet boarding, the 10s feel so much more comfortable and snug at the same time. Can't wait to try them out on snow.


----------



## t21 (Dec 29, 2010)

i have the remind kush on my 32 focus boa boot and fit just fine,love the comfort, it was a bit cramp on my first try with it but after the weekend,it basically molded to my boot/feet. I used to have the shredsoles but the reminds were more comfortable imo :happy:


----------



## bksdds (Jul 2, 2015)

I have been looking at the remind models. Never thought to look into upgrading insoles in my 2 prior pair of boots. So I guess my question is are these worth it? Is there that much of an improvement in comfort/support?


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

bksdds said:


> I have been looking at the remind models. Never thought to look into upgrading insoles in my 2 prior pair of boots. So I guess my question is are these worth it? Is there that much of an improvement in comfort/support?


Yes, unless your feet are absolutely perfect and the stock liner supports you everywhere you need it to, good aftermarket insoles make a night and day difference. Honestly I'd rather ride $150 boots with $50 inserts than $300 boots with no inserts.


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

bksdds said:


> I have been looking at the remind models. Never thought to look into upgrading insoles in my 2 prior pair of boots. So I guess my question is are these worth it? Is there that much of an improvement in comfort/support?


They will make old boots feel very new(er).


----------



## Elektropow (Mar 6, 2014)

ridinbend said:


> They will make old boots feel very new(er).


Agreed! For old boots they are an awesome upgrade. Get the medic model.

Having quite pronounced arc support, inserting them into brand new tight fitting boots might fuck with blood circulation though, so I tend to break boots in with stock insoles.


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

Elektropow said:


> Agreed! For old boots they are an awesome upgrade. Get the medic model.
> 
> Having quite pronounced arc support, inserting them into brand new tight fitting boots might fuck with blood circulation though, so I tend to break boots in with stock insoles.


Yes to this. First remind insoles were medic. I never knew how good my feet could feel in boots. I have really high arches and I never have pain anymore.


----------

